# The new advertising



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I see lots of advertising popping up in threads in many forums I visit. I understand running forums is expensive. So in general, the new advertising is acceptable.

However, putting lists of cooking sites in people's posts is offensive. I first saw them in another posters message and thought it was tacky spam. Then I saw them in my post and was offended to think that others might believe I endorse those sites. I don''t.

I recognize that the user agreement gives the content rights to the forum owners. But this sort of message to advertising tampering isn't right. It sends the wrong message about the people posting who have ads placed in their writing. 

Phil


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Phil it has been removed. And YES running a large online community is expensive. Asking for donations from members wasn't really working so the ads are a necessary evil.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yes, I recognize it's expensive. And the ads are quite common. I'm OK with it. One site does a redirect the first time you access the site every day. That one gets me a little bit too, but he's kept the site free. One thing I've seen at still some other sites is keywords in posts double underlined and highlighted indicating an advertising link on that topic. I'm OK with that too. 

I appreciate your concerns on the matter and the response. 

I should pony up the donation. Would you refresh me (And some others) on how to do it?

Phil


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thankfully because of the ads members are no longer required to make donations. I am thinking though of offerning premium memberships where you would not see any ads how does that sound?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

A number of those sites I mentioned have memberships. One works this way. YOu can see topics, but not the content of the topic without a registered membership. No free lurking Paid members get to post pictures and sell things as well as have access to teh private message features and such. Unpaid members pictures are just a link to the picture and have no messaging. 

Another place just gives you a special icon/member name in special color for being a supporting member. 

I'm fine with your idea too. Just offering some thoughts on how other places manage it. 

Phil


----------



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

i go to another forum, not cooking related, i pay $25 a year for membership, some forums are member only, some for non members are read only, no posting, the thing is, i have probably saved 10 times what i have paid for membership, getting good deals on parts and the info i get from the forums, i see this forum as being in the same category, i have recieved alot more than i have put into it, and i thank you and all those here for that, it takes alot to run this place, my hat is off to you...........thanks


----------



## quickcatering (Jul 17, 2006)

i'm on a business forum and they are havign these same discussions at the moment, i'll let you know what they decide.


----------

